# Salomon Hi Fi?



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone riding with the salomon hi fi's? No shops near me to check them out. Curious how they feel and size in comparison to my Nike Kaiju's 9.5.

Thanks


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

MJP said:


> Anyone riding with the salomon hi fi's? No shops near me to check them out. Curious how they feel and size in comparison to my Nike Kaiju's 9.5.
> 
> Thanks


been curious about them as well, since it is one of the few new wide boot offerings


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm curious too. I have wide feet but also high arches... so a salomon wide boot (if it's actually wide) would be great for me.


----------



## ul71m0 (Jul 29, 2018)

Did anyone tried this boots? Any feedback?

Im looking for new boots that are good for beginners.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Really nice, but expensive, one of the softer highend boots. The soles aren't the most durable, but stiff enough and not all foam. Lacing on the inner boot is abit iffy, still one of the better patents tho. Could last a few seasons if you don't hike too much, better than most freestyle boots out there.


----------



## ul71m0 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey Rip, that's awesome. I got a really nice price for them so I think I'm gonna take them next week. 

How would you compare them with Burton Driver-X 2015 model but brand new, I can get them at a similar price, where burton ones are a little more expensive?

From what I read about the Driver X is that they are pretty stiff, and being in beginner phase I don't think it would work for me at this stage.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ul71m0 said:


> Hey Rip, that's awesome. I got a really nice price for them so I think I'm gonna take them next week.
> 
> How would you compare them with Burton Driver-X 2015 model but brand new, I can get them at a similar price, where burton ones are a little more expensive?
> 
> From what I read about the Driver X is that they are pretty stiff, and being in beginner phase I don't think it would work for me at this stage.


Completely different boots. Driver X are your standard stiff/aggressive freeride boots. Most brands have an equivalent: K2 Thraxis, Flow Talon, Salomon Malamute, Ride Insano etc
In contrast the HiFi is something more rare/unique: a high-end boot that is more mid-flex, freestyle and playful in nature.


----------



## ul71m0 (Jul 29, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> Completely different boots. Driver X are your standard stiff/aggressive freeride boots. Most brands have an equivalent: K2 Thraxis, Flow Talon, Salomon Malamute, Ride Insano etc
> In contrast, the HiFi is something more rare/unique: a high-end boot that is more mid-flex, freestyle and playful in nature.


Ok so am I right to go with HiFi in this situation? Gonna do only regular slopes as I'm still learning.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Fi will be great if it fits. Driver is more full speed freeride, carving and expert freestyle/big transitions.


----------



## ul71m0 (Jul 29, 2018)

They finally arrived, looks sweet and i think they fit me just fine.

My foot is 29-29,3cm and boots are 29.5cm, my big toe bearly touches the front when I'm on my toes.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ul71m0 said:


> They finally arrived, looks sweet and i think they fit me just fine.
> 
> My foot is 29-29,3cm and boots are 29.5cm, my big toe bearly touches the front when I'm on my toes.


Maybe fine, but that sounds at least half a size too big. Probably a full size.


----------



## ul71m0 (Jul 29, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Maybe fine, but that sounds at least half a size too big. Probably a full size.


Smaller wouldn't fit, i dont have wide feet but i think this is just right, all my shoes are 29.5 also...

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ul71m0 said:


> Smaller wouldn't fit, i dont have wide feet but i think this is just right, all my shoes are 29.5 also...
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's the point. Properly fitted snowboard boots are usually a size or more smaller than a person's street shoes. Just check out the boot fitting threads.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I normally wear a 13 in street shoes but wiredsport talked me into sizing down to what equated to be an 11.5 a full size and a half smaller than my normal shit kickers. I just picked them up and wore them around a little and they definitely feel different and snug but not uncomfortable. When I get in a stance I can feel my toes just pull back from the front if the boot and settle right in. 

I'm a little skeptical but I really think that these are the right size and whatever weird pride that cares about foot size I have is trying to talk me out of the smaller pair. Trust the process!


----------



## alexx (Dec 20, 2019)

ul71m0 said:


> They finally arrived, looks sweet and i think they fit me just fine.
> 
> My foot is 29-29,3cm and boots are 29.5cm, my big toe bearly touches the front when I'm on my toes.


Hi ul71m0,
I'm thinking about buying the same boots, what can you say about the size you chose? Do they still fit good after some time? Or maybe you would suggest picking 1/2 or 1 size smaller because they would pack out? Was it hard to pack them out, any pain etc? I would really appreciate your opinion!


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

So I just wore for the first time a pair of Salomon HiFi's this past weekend for 3 days in Keystone. I normally fit a 9 to 9.5 tennis shoe, Nike Kaiju's in 9.5 and rolled with the 9.5 in Hi Fi's. I reached out to Backcountry who I bought them from and they said they run a tad small and to go with my natural size. 9.5's fit great, hardly any break in time at all and my feet never killed me in the day, even walking around town after, and I wore them from first chair until 6 pm every day! These are so underrated!


----------



## alexx (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi MJP,
Could you write your Mondopoint size, please? Your boots are 9.5 US, right?


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep, 9.5 US, 27.5 CM....see pics


----------



## ul71m0 (Jul 29, 2018)

Same here, I wear 295 Nike and Addidas shoes, and also 295 HiFi's. Im rly not sure how would 1/2 smaller be possible, since in the morning my toes are touching front of the boot all the time. 

I had slight pain in my left leg on the first day, and maybe 1h on my second day. Since than no issues at all. Im now 30+ days in them and they feel like the first day. 

They show rly small wear on them, and thats on rly not important places so im sure they can do 100 + days.

I did had a issue couple of times that my lock got unlocked, but rly happened only few times, maybe it was my errorby not pushing it till end. And I did tried to tighten them few times in the middle of the day, but I think im not gonna do that since for some reason i like it how its set up the first time.

Im usually riding whole day so full 8h of riding.

Alex

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexx (Dec 20, 2019)

ul71m0 said:


> Same here, I wear 295 Nike and Addidas shoes, and also 295 HiFi's. Im rly not sure how would 1/2 smaller be possible, since in the morning my toes are touching front of the boot all the time.
> 
> I had slight pain in my left leg on the first day, and maybe 1h on my second day. Since than no issues at all. Im now 30+ days in them and they feel like the first day.
> 
> ...


Hi ul71m0,
Thank you for sharing the experience. I ordered Hi Fi in 26, my foot is 25.7. Hope it works well!


----------



## alexx (Dec 20, 2019)

MJP said:


> So I just wore for the first time a pair of Salomon HiFi's this past weekend for 3 days in Keystone. I normally fit a 9 to 9.5 tennis shoe, Nike Kaiju's in 9.5 and rolled with the 9.5 in Hi Fi's. I reached out to Backcountry who I bought them from and they said they run a tad small and to go with my natural size. 9.5's fit great, hardly any break in time at all and my feet never killed me in the day, even walking around town after, and I wore them from first chair until 6 pm every day! These are so underrated!


Hi MJP,
Thanks for measurements and your experience, also ordered Hi Fi using mondopoint yesterday. Looking forward to get them on the New Year's Eve


----------



## ul71m0 (Jul 29, 2018)

alexx said:


> Hi MJP,
> Thanks for measurements and your experience, also ordered Hi Fi using mondopoint yesterday. Looking forward to get them on the New Year's Eve


Hey, you got them? Any feedback?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Love them! comfortable as hell, feet don’t hurt after 8 hour days, no issues with speed laces


ul71m0 said:


> Hey, you got them? Any feedback?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexx (Dec 20, 2019)

ul71m0 said:


> Hey, you got them? Any feedback?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


At first I ordered HiFi 2019, they fit great except some pressure on my left ankle. Then I ordered the 2020, but had pressure on the top of feet. I was surprised how different the same model boots felt despite only one year release difference. I ended up with Salomon Dialogue which I enjoy now


----------

